# Fire fox - Lost Bookmarks



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

I D/Led the newest firefox browser to update my old one. I no longer have my bookmarks. Am running this on a Mac PowerBookG4.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Rep, I'm going to move your question to the MAC forum, since it's quite possible the location for these is different than in "windows"

But in Windows the location of Firefox bookmarks is:

Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\profile\bookmarks.html

I've learned from experience to backup bookmarks prior to updates in other browsers.

It appears Firefox may just re-use the same folder rather than creating a new one specific to the update version although I can't verify since I have only an old, un updated version.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Rep, I'm going to move your question to the MAC forum, since it's quite possible the location for these is different than in "windows"
> 
> But in Windows the location of Firefox bookmarks is:
> 
> ...


TY Rollin Rog. I appreciate your service.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome.

By the way, if you act right now you can get Opera and a registration code, free.

Opera has long been my prefered browser.

http://forums.techguy.org:80/showthread.php?p=2911744#post2911744


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks rollin rog--I'm playing with it and it appears to be pretty cool.


----------

